# My GIF



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Im not really a video guy, but i figured i may as well post some sort of video of my ::cough, cough:: shooting. so... i was gifted an IPOD over the weekend and was messing with the video feature. here are a couple of short gifs using a pfs. first vid, i ended up a little short on my shot, bounced it on the dirt in front of the small wooden board. second vid, you cant really see it, but i shot it inside the old a.c. fan, bottom right is where it went. Enjoy my failed shooting and newbie vids , gifs.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

when are we going to start seeing build videos and badge videos from you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those were actually pretty cool videos ... the slo mo was great! Nice to see that ammo flying.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool buddy!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> when are we going to start seeing build videos and badge videos from you


i dont know about the build vids. as for the badges, i dont need no stinking badges, im not a boy scout.



Charles said:


> Those were actually pretty cool videos ... the slo mo was great! Nice to see that ammo flying.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


ammo was yellow paint balls.



e~shot said:


> cool buddy!


no , youre the "cool buddy", buddy.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

In that second one are you shooting over the fence into the neighbor's yard?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Nobodo said:


> In that second one are you shooting over the fence into the neighbor's yard?


nope, its arcing down into the opening of the old style roof top a.c. fan thingy.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

So, what's not to like...? I think it's cool how you've got the angle so it's as though the viewer is the shooter!

Way to go!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

DogBox said:


> So, what's not to like...? I think it's cool how you've got the angle so it's as though the viewer is the shooter!
> 
> Way to go!


then i guess we are all able to pfs ! :woot:


----------

